# Schultz Aquatic Plant Soil - good for NPT ?



## Kubalik (May 24, 2008)

Hi all 

I've decided to make my 55gal an NPT and was just looking around for the soil to use . I came across this Schultz 10 Lb. Aquatic Plant Soil in homedepot and want to ask if any of you guys used it yet ?
It says :
'Schultz® Aquatic Plant Soil makes it easier and more enjoyable than ever to grow beautiful aquatic plants. Schultz Aquatic Plant Soil consists of porous, ceramic granules that hold plants firmly in place while retaining oxygen and nutrients for aquatic plants to absorb. It won't float, cloud water or clog pumps, and it provides a conducive environment for fish to lay eggs. The material has a neutral pH, and is safe for all fish. Schultz Aquatic Plant Soil also makes an excellent hydroponics growing medium.'

Please let me know if anyone used it and had any luck with it . 
Thank you .


----------



## seattle_530 (Sep 27, 2007)

So far its good for me, i have it in two tanks. The only downside is its really light so you have plant carefully and a vacuum will sometimes suck it up. So far its doing great, cheap and not to bad looking.


----------



## Kubalik (May 24, 2008)

Alrighty , thx very much for the quick response , one more question . Did it take long to cycle and stabilize ? i dont want my fish to stress too long in the quarantine tank....


----------



## Mr Fishies (Apr 9, 2006)

Kubalik said:


> Alrighty , thx very much for the quick response , one more question . Did it take long to cycle and stabilize ? i dont want my fish to stress too long in the quarantine tank....


In case you were thinking of using it by itself and not as a gravel topper for soil, it's not actually soil in the sense that a El Natural/NPT/Walstad tank is looking for. Shultz APS is basically bits of fired clay/ceramic and doesn't really supply the plants with any nutrients. Not that it won't work, it just wouldn't be much different than plain old gravel if you don't dose ferts.


----------



## Kubalik (May 24, 2008)

Yeah I've noticed that and bought a 40lb bag of cheapest topsoil ($1.90) in home depot . i am from NYC so that topsoil came from long island it says. I mixed it together 3 parts of soil and 1 part of shultz thingy and then i am gonna top it with my existing gravel which is 2-5 mm in diameter . I hope this will do . I cant wait till i am ready for the conversion ... I will have 3 days off from work this week so thats probobly when its gonna happen. Still thinking on the design ... i ll post some pics .
If anyone is from NYC and has any suggestions as to water related issues ( if i need to harden water more , etc. ) please let me know . Also if anyone local wants to get rid of some plants I'd be more then happy to buy from them.

Thx.


----------



## yum (Feb 11, 2008)

good luck with the schultz and be sure you take extra slow care to fill the tank. the other guys are not exaggerating when they said this stuff is really light.

i have it in my tank and a 20lb filled my 20 gallon nicely and it has a nice neutral natural color when used as a topper.

also be sure to fill your rinse bucket with water before you pour the schultz in or you will get a lot of dust in your nose.


----------



## xpistalpetex (Mar 31, 2008)

so if top soil mixed with soils as a filler and top layer would work decent? because i have used 100% schultz however mr fishes is correct that it is just a regular gravel/sand w.o any ferts


----------

